# Timber rattlesnake



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

Some say the timber rattlesnake and False Water Cobra are closely matched, drop for drop of venom.

Yet one is DWA and the other not.

Can somebody tell me why?

Thanks


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Read this thread and check the links posted by Bothrops on page 2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/455259-fwc-bite.html


----------



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Read this thread and check the links posted by Bothrops on page 2:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/455259-fwc-bite.html


Sound.

So the venom is as potent but the FWC lacks the same delivery system, therefore making the timber much more dangerous.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

If I remember correctly, SOME tests have shown it to be as potent as SOME populations of timber rattler venom, in LD50 tests in lab animals. Short of injecting people with venom and getting a human specific LD50, it's impossible to extrapolate from lab results as to exact lethal doses for humans, although you can get an idea. Also, timber rattlers come from a very wide area of the US and venom potency varies between populations. And yes, like you say, venom delivery system comes into play too.
There are too many variables to confidently state that "FWC venom is as powerful as Timber Rattlesnake venom".
Sorry for answering without answering, if you see what I mean.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I think it's fair to say that if there were any chance of a similarity in toxicity between the two, and there was the slightest chance of a severe/fatal envenomation, then falsies would be on the DWAL. As Dave said above, lab tests on mice are a completely different thing to actual "live" bites


----------

